# High-end pet furnishings



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/10/18/chimere_n_4122311.html

I'll comment that at these sorts of price points you
can't just make the stuff, you need access to and favor
from tastemaking operations. These can include 
journals and curated showrooms.


----------



## SirTonka (Jul 27, 2013)

regardless of pricing I am digging this, excellent niche. By the way in 2014 the patents on Selective laser sintering (metal 3D printing) are expiring. Should see some home brew options for this manufacturing technique become commercially available, think desktop metal printers. The future is now, and I welcome the possibilities!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Like a lot of things, selecting the point you want to
go after and committing to making a go of it matters
a lot. Assessing opportunities (and gauging your own
interest, because creative people get frustrated
by dull work) is not easy. The trap of doing custom
woodworking is that it's problematic because there
are the ongoing variable costs on every job. The
upside of custom work is you learn a lot by doing it.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I understand and think that the product line is viable in larger population areas. However, if I tried to charge that for those items here, I would be very lonely. Great post.


----------



## Loco (Aug 11, 2013)

Been there.


----------



## Loco (Aug 11, 2013)

She keeps Milk Bonez and a nekkid pictures of rin tin tin in the nightstand


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

Luxury furniture for pets! A little fancier than my side by side duplex for two cats!


----------

